

Money Changes Everything - erikwiffin
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/12/08/money-changes-everything/

======
erikwiffin
Had to link to this because the comments made for such interesting reading. Is
there anything in the entrepreneurial world that suffers this stigma?
(socially acceptable if free, illegal/frowned upon if money changes hands)

